# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box FRP:  تخطي حساب Infinix Hot 4 x557 Remove  Google Account

## mohamed73

```
  Welcome to use Miracle Box
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:17-07-18
  Firmware Version:1,16
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  License Expire Date: 2018-07-05
  Check Authentication...
  You use Latest Miracle Software
  ______________________________

Miracle Box Version 2.55
Qualcomm | Qualcomm Big Power
Release: 1st September  2017
______________________________
1.Qualcomm Add Imei/MEID/ESN Repair for OPPO  (World's First) 
2.Qualcomm Add Imei/MEID/ESN Repair for VIVO (World's First) 
3.Qualcomm Improve MSM 8996/MSM 8994 support
4.Qualcomm Improve MSM 8996/MSM 8994 Flashing/Read/format
5.Qualcomm Improve Reset EFS in EDL mode
6.Qualcomm Improve VIVO Factory Reset
7.VIVO V5, V5S, Y66 Demo Unlock
Much More....
______________________________
www.support.amiraclebox.com
Buy 1 year Support Activation
________[Social Site]_________
http://facebook.com/amiracleteam
https://twitter.com/amiracleteam
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x03A3E00000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reset Setting...
>>Done.(Need to wait a few minutes the phone is switched)
```

----------

